#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Wie kan mij helpen? (Koken)

## Layla1987

Assalamoe Aleikum, 

Ik weet dat mijn vraag misschien een beetje gek klinkt maar ik ben op zoek naar mensen die mij willen helpen met het leren koken van Marokkaanse recepten, zowel de hoofdgerechten als zoetigheid. 

Ik leer snel en ben super gemotiveerd en ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die me willen helpen.

Uiteraard gaat voor niets de zon op dus of ik kan je misschien helpen met iets of ik betaal een vergoeding. Het is gewoon echt heel belangrijk voor me dat ik een aantal dingen op tafel kan zetten na mijn huwelijk  :Smilie: 

Alvast bedankt voor het reageren 🌸

----------


## Jamal 020

> Assalamoe Aleikum, 
> 
> Ik weet dat mijn vraag misschien een beetje gek klinkt maar ik ben op zoek naar mensen die mij willen helpen met het leren koken van Marokkaanse recepten, zowel de hoofdgerechten als zoetigheid. 
> 
> Ik leer snel en ben super gemotiveerd en ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die me willen helpen.
> 
> Uiteraard gaat voor niets de zon op dus of ik kan je misschien helpen met iets of ik betaal een vergoeding. Het is gewoon echt heel belangrijk voor me dat ik een aantal dingen op tafel kan zetten na mijn huwelijk 
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor het reageren 🌸


Salam ik kan je misschien wel helpen ik kook van kleins af aan hahaha ben echt serieus om jou te leren en te helpen

Inshallah heb je whatsapp

----------

